# IN a Hurry



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

I need to know the soonest time I can start to flower.  I might not have a grow room in a couple months.  I have 6 or so plants.  Four of them are about three weeks.  The others only a couple of days.  I read somewhere in the forum that it is recomended that they are at least 10-12 inches is that true?   Could someone with experience fill me in please


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 2, 2007)

I was told 6-5" depending on the strain, could start a 12/12 cycle.


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

really, mine are about 4 inches tall right now. Do you think in about two weeks I could start flowering?  They do grow enough in the flowering stage to flower them then at 8 inches.  How tall do you think the plants will be when ready to show sex?  Im not sure of the strain got these  from some bagseed.  The others are shiva and a couple of mixed seeds I bought online.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

chek your nodes if they are in right position , even if they are 5 inches you cand turn them to flower (which never going to happen unles you grow lowryder


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

At what week in the flowering stage would I be able to determine the sex of the plants?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

if you put it into flower that quick it will take longer then usual 2 weeks in your case 3 or so


----------



## noodles (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  Is it at going to dramatically lower my yeild or just a little bit.  Or does that  get determined by the strain of mj that im growing?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 5, 2007)

imk not sure ,but i think it will lower your yeild not sure


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 6, 2007)

the size of the plant will greatly decide you yield. you can put a plant into 12/12 when ever you want but it wont flower until its ready


----------



## Agent Orange (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear all this talk about nodes and what not but yet I don't know what they look like..can someone provide a pic of a plant showing me what nodes look like?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

Agent Orange said:
			
		

> I hear all this talk about nodes and what not but yet I don't know what they look like..can someone provide a pic of a plant showing me what nodes look like?


*Whats up mang. All nodes are is where your leaves come out from the main stem. That's a node. Ya know what i'm talking about? *


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2007)

Growers resources...feel free to explore/search the "growers resource" page for information..
Full of pictorials, tutorials and guides


----------



## Agent Orange (Feb 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. All nodes are is where your leaves come out from the main stem. That's a node. Ya know what i'm talking about? *


alright gotcha now..


----------



## SFC (Feb 18, 2007)

Are your plants from seed, or clones?  From seed you really should wait until the nodes alternate. The medium you are growing in will also influence how long you will need. Soil 3-5 weeks ,hydro 2-3 weeks.   If you in fact have clones you can start flowering whenever you choose. Like was said above, the size when you start flowering will directly correlate with your yield.  Size is a two sided coin, if you let them get to big,you will also possibly lose out on some yeild if you do not have the Light,or space for it.


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2007)

My plants were from seed and in soil.  My four biggest plants are one foot tall and starting to grow a lot of leaves.  These are almost 5 weeks old.  The others are about 4 inches tall and 2 weeks old.  My closet is getting full so I think Im going to start flowering a couple of the plants tomorrow.Later


----------

